# injecting decapeptyl



## tegg (Apr 17, 2010)

i to self inject Decapeptyl just once but all the info i read says it should be injected in the gluteal muscle well my bum not impossible to reach but how possible holding a loaded needle that i not use to using, is there any other muscles i can consider without becoming a yogi... thigh, arm any one got any tips.  i bit worried about snapping the glass vile or knocking spilling it...

just shows how worried i am of misshaps as less worried about giving myself a jab.... i really must be weird lol

thanks ladies


----------



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

I had to inject it every night for around 3 weeks, can't remember anything about injectiong into a muscle, my hubby did it into my stomach/ hip like all the other jabs and didn't notice any diference. Just took a look at the vials I have left, hubby says he would flick the mixing fluid to make sure it was all in the bottom of the bottle and then snap the top off. Don't worry it should snap off cleanly.
Good luck!


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

did you not get plastic covers that slip on a glass ampoule ensuring no splinters of glass.I use to use cotton wool pad or some folded up tissue.Just stops accidents happening (referring to splinters not spillage).Im interested to know where clinic says inject, surely its them who you should be listening to.They should have given clear precise directions and not left for you to make a decision yourself by researching the directions.if your not sure you need to find out.good luck


----------



## tegg (Apr 17, 2010)

thanks, i going abroad so not seen any one and i sure i could ask but i have found the knowledge of collective useful so just thought of asking here first.... 

take care
T


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

sorry hon, so you had treatment abroad or about to so have you received drugs off them or did you buy your own.Do always feel like you can ask on here but so many clinics and all doing something different.My drugs you see where all under the skin in the stomach but ive read that people using the same drugs did them in the thigh or even in muscle.Clinics have different protocols an i wouldnt like you to be injuring yourself trying to do it where theirs a far easier way.My drugs all came with labels on that had directions on  and i assumed yours would of also.Contact the clinic just to be on the safe side.


----------

